
Breastfeeding: it's bad for business - gonvaled
https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2018/jul/10/breastfeeding-its-bad-for-business
======
rdlecler1
There’s a special place in hell for anyone who was viciously opposing this at
the UN.

------
jaimex2
In Australia its all over all formula products that breastfeeding is better.

------
joshmn
> I'm told it's delicious

I can't be the only one who audibly laughed.

------
nojvek
Our baby was born SGA (small for gestational age) at 2kg. We tried using
similac formula as a supplement and baby got sick, she lost more weight and
for diaorrhea. We instant moved back to just breast milk and she is doing
amazing. Weight looking good.

Formula works for some babies. For some, it’s close to poison. I learnt it the
hard way.

------
analogtom
Necrotizing fasciitis

~~~
surgeryres
No, it is necrotizing enterocolitis (NEC). NEC is associated with formula
feeds and accounts for up to 20% of NICU costs annually. Here is a pubmed link
discussing:

[https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3357630/](https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3357630/)

------
arwineap
Wow, not a fan of that "article" format

------
analogtom
Formula can and does kill many premature babies every day it is called
Necrotizing fasciitis, look it up and learn!

~~~
probably_wrong
Definition from the internet:

> Necrotizing fasciitis refers to a rapidly spreading infection, usually
> located in fascial planes of connective tissue that results in tissue death
> (necrosis).

Neither Wikipedia nor MedicineNet.com (to mention the top two results I got)
mention any kind of link between Necrotizing fasciitis and formula. I suggest
you give an actual link rather than just asking people to "look it up".

~~~
Gatsky
It’s actually necrotizing enterocolitis, and there is a link. Necrotizing
fasciitis is something else entirely.

~~~
surgeryres
Here is one paper from pub Med discussing NEC:

[https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3357630/](https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3357630/)

